# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Đổi ALTERA đi các bạn.

## hoitm

Mình có một bộ này không biết là cái gì. của ông anh học điện tử h đi mỹ rồi nên dọn phòng ra thấy, ai có  hứng không đổi cái gì đê.

 :Big Grin: 



hình như hàng năm 2003  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuanlm

Bác cho giá đi, giá tốt thì mình hốt

----------


## hoitm

Thật sự mình o bít giá bao nhiêu cả. Định đổi con motor về ngâm cíu. Nếu bạn mua mình bán 350k bằng tiền con motor định mua hè hè.

----------


## Tuanlm

ok. MÌnh hốt nhé. Bạn cho mình sdt nhé

dt: 0935393137

----------

